# Goathiker's really long waiting thread



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought I would drag the agony out a ways this year. 

First up is my old girl Guinen. She has lived here since she was 4 months old. This will be her 6th freshening. Her lifetime achievement stands at 9 doelings (1 stillborn) and 4 bucklings. 2 sets of twins and 3 sets of triplets. She kids easily with little drama. I need one more doeling from her before retirement. 

She was bred October 15th to Son*Sational PTO Dexter making her due March 14th. This breeding gave me excellent results last year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww black paint lqmanchas! Tell those two you would like those again and send me a little girl lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

When is she due??? Hope she gives you your doeling. The black paints are adorable!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Jill, you know we love agonizingly long wait threads:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh man, I'm on the edge of my seat with all the suspense! What is it, 64 days left to go? :lol: Hope she has some stunning doe kids for you :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your funny! I hope Guinen gives you what you want.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Awww black paint lqmanchas! Tell those two you would like those again and send me a little girl lol


Actually Jessica, this pairing can't have any other color unless they throw a rare recessive red. Guinen carries black and tan as a recessive and Dexter is genetically black and tan, his belt is just so wide that he has white everywhere but the tip of his tail. The only options are that 50% will have the belts and there's a slight possibility of dapples from Guinen (she has 3 dapples).

One of doelings that were just bred is a very wide stocky girl that would fit your herd well. She's the kid with the full belt from last year. She is bred back to her sire for June kids.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

He looks totally cool :mrgreen:

Either we need to win lottery or wife needs a better paying job...cough...cough...so I can stay home and nurse/bottle feed some little kids :boy:

Post pics when there are kids to see


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh goodness don't tempt me!! Actually I really need to get another lamancha like my retired girl. I knew she was good with her extra milk but didn't really hit me till I looked in the freezer to see how much colostrum I have. Which is half of a pint ziplock bag  I bought a Nubian for her replacement but she keeps giving me triplets. My kids conned me into 2 alpines but I have a feeling they are going to be a nightmare on milking. They are kinda evil things for being bottle babies! 
But I never knew Dexter was a banded paint (sorry I'm sure that's not the term) you'll have to get a picture of his black tail when you have time (haha) I bet it's adorable


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

By next year I'll have a good idea of how well this line is going to milk and thrive. Not this summer but, next summer I'd like to plan a trip to come see you and go to Yosemite so...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I hope she gives you a few nice doe kids out of the breeding this year so you can get your keeper girl before you retire her.
March will be here before you know it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

best wishes Jill.....we will watch and wait in anticipation!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that would be so cool! Although I must admit I have never been to Yosemite except when we would drive threw it late at night when we had our place in Oregon. I think the last time we went up there was 12 years ago


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, with all that's happened I haven't kept up on anything have I? 

Guinen is at day 146 today. Last night we had an out season typhoon complete with 90 mile an hour sustained winds and stuff getting blown everywhere. 

Guinen is showing signs of possibly being in early labor. She's old enough she doesn't play games much anymore. Something is definitely going on with her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck Jill!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Water has broke


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

typhoons will do that lol Im not sure why animals think bad weather is the perfect time to pop babies out but it never fails
Very excited for you!!! Cant wait to see some babies


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Triple bucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh bummer! Sorry there were no does! Pretty boys though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe next year, she came through healthy and did just fine. The first one was butt first so took a little rearranging and pulling, no trouble at all otherwise. No placenta yet, had to come get warm as I was soaked from pulling the little white bugger. I'll check her as soon as I eat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully she drops it sooner rather than later, I know she had an issue with it last time. 

Hopefully she has does next time. I think the rest of mine are all going to have bucks since I got the doe quota from the two I didn't really want to keep from :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The year she had trouble she had a dead kid and the placenta was rotted. 

I think I'll pull the red one for company for my bottle doe...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my! What a rainbow of color! I'm sorry no does but a big congrats on some handsome boys there!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Both placentas dropped in good time. 

The white boy has liver colored pied spots and the Red boy is dappled, of course :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Red boy has had his 12 ounces of colostrum, took a bottle well... Off to sleep for a bit. I'll have to pull him early in the morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! Sorry they are all bucks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Jill! Wow...so much color...can't believe they're all bucks


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Triplet bucks, sheesh. Sorry you didn't get does.
They sure are pretty though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.

But sorry all boys.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats Jill! Beautiful kids!!! Love their color! We are hoping for lots of that this year! And your babies will have nice warm weather by the end of this week! This drab rain will be gone by then, yahoo! We can't wait!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

well you couldnt ask for a wider range of color from triplets  beautiful


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats Jill..all are adorable....!! Boys they all look great and healthy....mom did well!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Next up... Teddy due May 29. She is Guinen's yearling from last year. She will be 15 months when she gives birth. Already showing well and building a cute little FF udder.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's Teddy, she has about 5 weeks to go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like her Jill...very pretty..and a nice FF udder building...I bet she freshens to impress


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Cathy, I'm rather proud of her. She is the culmination of about 8 years of breeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...she's eight years in the making? You have to post pics when her milk comes in!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice doe!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Teddy's ligs are gone and she has a small amount of goo. Looks like she's going to be kidding on my oldest daughter's birthday today.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Still no definite contractions. Her ligs are gone gone and her tail head feels like mush. 
She's wandering aimlessly around the paddock not really doing anything and away from her mom and twin sister. I guess I'm going to have to go change the light bulb in the barn so that she can keep me running for a while more.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

pics when she kids!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Still holding on... Nothing alarming going on just dragging it out. She has clear discharge now and isn't bedding down with the others. Did I mention I hate kidding out FFs? :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We've got a thick strand of pinkish clear goo now... Soon I hope, I didn't plan to stay up all night :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

3:30


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow cool colors


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything went well for you.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Yay! Though I'm sorry she has kept you up all night


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Text book kidding, twin bucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Belted gold with black marking. 
Creme tricolor. Better pictures after sleep


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! Congratulations! You deserve a good rest now!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They're cute


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's some pictures, just quick ones.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat coloring!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha...wonder where he got the black spot from? Cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They are pretty! Too bad they were boys.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang those bucks!! But my goodness they sure are cute


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jill I missed the second does birth!! Wow they are such adorable boys!!! Love lamanchas 'no horns' look! So adorable! Congratulations! Sorry I haven't been on goat spot too much so I missed this! 

When are your next babies due? Who are you breeding this year?

We are breeding two FF does this January....can't wait to see what we get. Lots of color is guaranteed.....can't wait! Don't you just love baby goats? They are so much fun!

People tell us wouldn't it be easier to just have dogs? I just smile....and say nope. No dogs needed here......we have our second family.....our goats.=) Totally fallen in love with our goats! Never knew it could be so much fun raising goats.

Congrats a little late from us.....on the other side of town.

Tami


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This year I'm breeding Teddy, the black doe and her belted sister is getting one more chance before culling. They were put out with the buck in August so, due anytime starting in January lol 
Guinen is living down the road with a little herd of Nigerians. 
Pup is the last eared goat here and will be sold this spring. He never forgave me for taking care of him after his surgery so, hopefully he will work with someone else. 
Next year I'll have four does and will start staggered breeding only kidding out two a year.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that sounds like so much fun! Bet they will have beautiful colors! So the black does belted sister.....do you think she is pregnant? Does she look like it? You are culling her even if she kids?

So you will just have four goats then this next year? Do you have boys too or is the four just the girls....

We are down to 6 but one is pre sold for spring we are just letting her stay with mom a bit longer. Our two boys are the pets and then we hope to have three girls and keep our herd to 5, breeding one or two does each year. That is the plan anyway. lol

That is sad about pup.....hope you find him a wonderful home! There are great homes out there for goats. We have found some really good ones...thankful for that.

Well hope both girls are pregnant! Keep us posted. I will try to be better about checking goat spot. Life has kept me wayyy too busy with teaching school and farm life.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The belted sister didn't carry to term last year so, she's getting one more chance to be a milk goat. If she can't carry a pregnancy then she will be culled. I have Dexter and the red wether also so, I'll have 6 altogether.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok I understand now! I don't know why I thought you had sold all your goats! Wow must have been a old lady moment! =) I am glad you still have 6. That is a nice number! We have 6 right now too. 

Does the belted sister look pregnant? She should be looking pregnant by now right?

Ohhhh what does the red wether look like? Is he the same breed? Does he have a name? Bet he is cute! I love wethers! Nothing like them for pets!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

His name is Jaxom, he's half LaMancha.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Jill he is precious! Is he half boer? What is the other half? He is really a pretty boy.

Does the belted girl you have look pregnant to you yet? She should be getting a bag in a few wks.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My boy is a blondie too...my boer boy. =)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The other half is Alpine/Nubian. He's out of Guinen's triplets in the first few pages of this thread.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to get out and look everyone over. They should both be bred and ready to move into the barn. DH has been doing my chores the last few weeks. Maybe there will be a break in the rain this afternoon.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well he is absolutely adorable! I love wethers! 

Ok well update us when you know, k? Hope they both are bred! Nothing cuter than babies! Esp ones without ears! =) So adorable!

Stay warm! Looks like cold weather headed this way!! In the 30's on Tues night I guess! Can't wait for snow!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They both look like they could be bred. The buck was in rut the end of October/ early November and is out already. He thinks he's done obviously.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That is wonderful! So they are due in January right? Wow this weather is crazy! We have lots of snow! ice today as well! Wow! But they are all warm and dry in the barn so that is good! Can't wait to hear about your girls births!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Probably due around March/ April. 
Last time we had ice storms like this, it killed most of the trees on our property. 
This storm isn't nearly like that was though. The ice was several inches thick. 
It's really early for this here. All I can say is keep your groceries and feeds a couple weeks ahead because January is going to suck.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe! Perfect time to have kids! Can't wait for photos!
Yes I completely agree about January and weather ahead! We usually do that anyway because we live a ways from stores. 

Sounds like another blast is expected weather wise next week late in week.....stay warm!!

Tami & family


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Really, 6 inches of snow, whose brilliant idea was this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You beat me. We only got 3 inches.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We got 6 over the weekend. There is another storm coming this weekend. But it's supposed to warm up to 37 on Saturday so they are thinking we will get a lot of freezing rain instead of snow.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

it's -13 where I live. ugh.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We're gonna be really cold this wk! Already have more snow again. Wow weird winter for us here! Hope all is well at yr place Jill!


----------

